# Tried every imaginable combination



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Everyone asks for pictures of what I'm talking about with my problems.
Yeah right,,,,I have tried every combination of areas to get a picture to show up.
Gallery, my stuff, favorites etc., nothing works. 
So,.....how do I get a picture on this site...either form email, documents, pictures ?????
I am running Windows 7


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

I use Photobucket. Although the site is filled with ads, it still works OK. I take a pic and load it on my PC. Then open up Photobucket and hit the "upload" tag. It takes me back to my system and I click the pic I want to upload. PB then uploads it to their site. 

When I want to post a pic, I go to PB to the tab called "library". Find the pic I want to post and click on it. To the right of the pic I click on the tab that says IMG. When I do that it says "copied". I then come back here to the "post a reply" screen and right click and hit the "paste" tab. 

I hope that explains it. I know there are other ways people do it, but I've done this for years. 

Here's a random pic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Follow the steps in this thread: *Step-By-Step-Picture Uploads*

This is the result of those steps.


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like it worked....

Just so all you "anchor clangers" and "wing nuts" know there are a few "dog faces" out here also.

Decipher this one: 95B5HZ3


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You sure accumulated a lot more awards than I did in the Navy, but I only spend a bit more than four years.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Chief, You finally figured it out for adding photos, and quite impressive awards. I'm in a similar situation as GRJ, but I do have one award? that had to be earned with lots of hours.







SSBN-654, Blue Crew


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lots of "I was there" awards in that fruit salad. Very impressive! Viet Nam AND Korea.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

teledoc said:


> Chief, You finally figured it out for adding photos, and quite impressive awards. I'm in a similar situation as GRJ, but I do have one award? that had to be earned with lots of hours.
> View attachment 178713


Got a pair of those myself! We should start a thread in Union Station where everyone can post theirs.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

thank you for your service!!

i spent 4 years regular navy on sub tenders. 18 years reserve on DD's DE' and any other ship that needed repair since i was in a repair unit ( S.A.M.R ) 

22 years total and the only ribbon i got,and they forced me to wear it was the national defense ribbon and that was for the post office strike.

but i did get to work on the USS Thresher SSN 593.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> but i did get to work on the USS Thresher SSN 593.


Good thing you didn't go on the deep diving test cruise!


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Very Very Impressive!! It takes an awful lot to win that medal. One of the Sgts I patrolled with as a LEO was a submariner during WWII and boy did he have the stories.
There are a lot of things I did during my military and civilian careers but there are also three things I knew I would NOT do: 1. Jump out of perfectly good airplanes: 2. Voluntarily go into burning buildings: and 3. Get in a boat that sinks it self!!
Thank you for your service!!


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Gunner,,,Thank you for your service!!
We need more men and women who are willing to do their part in defending our Country, be it two years or twenty two years!!


----------



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey "Wingnut163" thought that monicar went with the AF not the Navy.
In any case,,,,Thank you for your service!!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

One unique thing from my Sub Service, that most can't claim to do, was to cross the Atlantic ocean over the ocean, on top of the ocean, and under the ocean. Last June a small group of friends went to England, Scotland & Ireland for a vacation, and after returning to Scotland 48 years later, the WEATHER hasn't changed. It is still wet and damp and cold, just like it was back in the mid 1960's. Of course the Submarine port is no longer there.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

chieftopcop said:


> Very Very Impressive!! It takes an awful lot to win that medal. One of the Sgts I patrolled with as a LEO was a submariner during WWII and boy did he have the stories.
> There are a lot of things I did during my military and civilian careers but there are also three things I knew I would NOT do: 1. Jump out of perfectly good airplanes: 2. Voluntarily go into burning buildings: and 3. Get in a boat that sinks it self!!
> Thank you for your service!!


Thank you for your service.

I did #1) jump out of perfectly good airplanes. Not in the military but as a civilian. But I tell people they weren't perfectly good, you wanted to get out of them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

chieftopcop said:


> Gunner,,,Thank you for your service!!
> We need more men and women who are willing to do their part in defending our Country, be it two years or twenty two years!!


You're certainly welcome, my stint was a bit over four years, nothing like your service. :thumbsup:


----------



## Busch (Aug 13, 2015)

Chieftopcop,
95B5HZ3 is something with the Military Police. Not sure of the duties. I was 95B20R3 and just two ribbons in 3 yrs.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

chieftopcop said:


> Hey "Wingnut163" thought that monicar went with the AF not the Navy.
> In any case,,,,Thank you for your service!!


could be AF, but i got that nick name from my shop mates, you see my ears stick out and from the back i look like a wingnut.
i was a machinist, (MR ).

then 40 years with the NYC transit auth.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats on the photos chief! One small step and all that.....


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good thing you didn't go on the deep diving test cruise!


May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The deep dive test is definitely an experience you hope is only done once. You can't imagine how much twisting that happens to the inner & outer hulls at depth. Been there done that, once.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chieftopcop said:


> View attachment 178689
> 
> 
> View attachment 178697
> ...


Maybe my eyes are deceiving me but I believe I see 4 "commemorative" ribbons buried in there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

teledoc said:


> The deep dive test is definitely an experience you hope is only done once. You can't imagine how much twisting that happens to the inner & outer hulls at depth. Been there done that, once.


Yep. The trick is to make sure the number of dives equals the number of surfaces.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Add more fun when the C.O. Decides to test "Emergency blow system". One hell of a ride. My C.O. Had most seniority in Sub Fleet. Capt. Warren R. Cobean.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i heard from some squids that "Emergency blow system" was some thing they did not want to do again.
most of my work was on the fleet boats in key west, two squadrons.
then up to new london at state pier. the skipjack was there too.

1958/1981


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

wingnut163 said:


> i heard from some squids that "Emergency blow system" was some thing they did not want to do again.
> most of my work was on the fleet boats in key west, two squadrons.
> then up to new london at state pier. the skipjack was there too.
> 
> 1958/1981


I wouldn't want to have to do an emergency blow for real, no, although we came within a whisker of having to.

As teledoc said, though, they're a heck of a ride!!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

teledoc said:


> Add more fun when the C.O. Decides to test "Emergency blow system". One hell of a ride. My C.O. Had most seniority in Sub Fleet. Capt. Warren R. Cobean.


Did you know he passed away in 2007?

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/greenwichtime/obituary.aspx?n=warren-richardson-cobean&pid=89874855


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, I knew he had passed, and remembered serving under his command. If he said it could be done, no one would question it. Greatest C.O. I served under.


----------

